

Columbia students told job prospects harmed if they access WikiLeaks cables - makmanalp
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2010/dec/05/columbia-students-wikileaks-cables

======
anigbrowl
Out of date: [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/columbia-
wikileaks-...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/12/columbia-wikileaks-
policy/)

